# למי נותנים טיפים בחתונה?



## fluppster (23/2/12)

למי נותנים טיפים בחתונה? 
מנהלות יקרות, מצטערת שלא פתחתי שרשור, אני מהאייפון וזה מסובך לי... ההתרגשות בשיאה והחתונה מעבר לפינה, ואנחנו מחשבים כמה מזומן למשוך לקראת החתונה. החלטנו לתת טיפים של 50 ש״ח למלצרים ולברמנים, אבל השאלה היא אם צריך לתת טיפים לעוד עובדים. אני כעיקרון נגד תרבות הטיפים, אבל אין ברירה... למי עוד כדאי להביא וכמה? ועוד משהו - הדי ג׳יי שלנו רמז (או יותר נכון, אמר) שניתן טיפ לעוזר שלו. כמה כדאי להביא לו? והאם צריך להביא גם לדי ג׳יי עצמו? לצלמים? לעורכת הטקס? אוף, אין לזה סוף... אודה לעזרתכן!


----------



## shushlush (24/2/12)

משהו לגבי הטיפים למלצרים 
אני לא יודעת כמה לתת לשאר נותני הישרות רק הידע שלי לגבי המלצרים כשנותנים לרב מלצרים/מנהל אירוע מעטה ומבקשין שזה יחולק למלצרים, ברוב האולמות זה לא קורה והוא לוקח את הכל לעצמו. אם חשוב לך שחלק מהכסף יגיע למלצרים צריך למנות מישהו אחראי שבסוף הערב יעמיד את כל הלצרים ויחלק להם בעצמו וזה ממלצרית אירועים שכל פעם שדבר כזה קורה נפתחת מלחמה מול המנהל אירועים שלנו (שפעם גרם לכלה לבכות בסוף האירוע כי היא רצתה את הכסף בחזרה כדי שהיא תחלק לנו בעצמה כשהיא הבינה שאנחנו לא מקבלים גרוש, היא קיבלה את הכסף, אבל הוא צרח עליה שהיא לא תחלק אותו. הוא פוטר לאחר מכן, אבל הגישה נשארה זהה למעט זה שאם החתן והכלה מחלקים בעצמם - זו זכותם)


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/12)

אני שוקלת לחלק לכל מלצר דווקא בתחילת האירוע 
כדי שתהיה הרגשה טובה ותהיה להם מוטיבציה לתת שירות טוב לאורחים. מה את אומרת?


----------



## edens song (24/2/12)

מחזקת. אני עבדתי שנתיים באולם אירועים בעברי, ומעולם, אפילו לא פעם אחת, לא קיבלתי טיפ. לא אני, לא המלצרים ולא הברמנים. הקטע המעצבן הוא, שפעם אחת, כשאחראי הבר היה קצת שיכור, הוא הראה לי מעטפה עם 800 ש"ח טיפ, שהוא קיבל לחלק לברמנים בסוף האירוע, אבל שמר את הכל לעצמו.. באותה הסיטואציה הוא הגדיל לעשות, וצחק על כך שכל ערב הוא מסיים עם טיפים בסדר גודל כזה, וככה הוא מימן את הטלוויזיה הענקית ואת הסלון החדש וכו'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מיותר לציין שלא הוא ולא מנהלי האירוע מעולם מעולם לא חלקו טיפים למלצרים או לברמנים, אלא שמרו את הכל לעצמם. עוד אז נשבעתי שכשאתחתן, אחלק אישית לכל עובד, ולא אסמוך על אף אחד שיחלק לשאר.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/12)

לחלק בהתחלה או בסוף?


----------



## אביה המואביה (24/2/12)

בחתונות של האחים שלי... 
אני זוכרת את ההורים שלי מחלקים אישית לכל מלצר טיפ. אחד הצלמים אפילו תפס תמונה של זה בסוף של אחת מהחתונות...


----------



## scene queen (25/2/12)

סמויה אבל חייבת להוסיף 
בתור מלצרית לשעבר,אני יכולה לספר לך שפעם היה אירוע שבו האב של הכלה או החתן נתן לכל מלצר טיפ בעצמו ובסוף האירוע,כשכולם כבר הלכו הביתה רב המלצרים העמיד את כל המלצרים ודרש מהם להחזיר לו את מה שהאבא הביא להם ואם לא,זה יירד להם מהמשכורת של אותו יום..


----------



## נועיק (25/2/12)

TIP - To Insure Prompt service 
כבעלת פאב ג'אז בעברי המושג טיפ הגיע מהמקורות - להבטיח שירות טוב. כדי שזה יקרה המלצרים בעבר (באנגליה כמובן) קיבלו סכום כסף לפני השירות, וכך הובטח שירות טוב. (אגב, המלצרים אצלי קיבלו את הטיפ בנוסף למשכורת (כחוק), וזה הוכיח את עצמו מעל ומעבר!!!). אז לשאלתך - המקורות אומרים לתת מראש, המציאות - עגומה הרבה יותר...


----------



## moshavnikit (24/2/12)

אם את נגד אז למה בעצם אין ברירה?


----------



## fluppster (24/2/12)

כי אני לא רוצה לצאת מניאקית.... 
אני יודעת שנהוג להשאיר טיפים, ושבגלל זה נוצר מצב שהמשכורת של העובדים מראש נמוכה מאוד (כי בונים על זה שהם יקבלו טיפים). אני לא רוצה להשאיר אותם עם טעם רע, אני יודעת שזה לא חובה אבל באמת שלא נעים לי.... מה שכן, נראה לי הגיוני להשאיר טיפים רק למלצרים ולברמנים, כי זה כמו שאני אשב במסעדה/בר ואשאיר טיפים למלצר/ברמן. אבל בחיים לא השארתי טיפ לאחמ״ש/למנקה/למאבטח, עד כמה שהייתי שמחה להשאיר טיפ לכולם... הבעיה היא שכשמתחילים אין לזה סוף. אז איך לצאת מזה בלי לשבור עוד קופת חיסכון אבל גם בלי לצאת מניאקית? אפשר בכלל?


----------



## moshavnikit (24/2/12)

אני מבינה אותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל... הבן זוג שלי, כשהוא רואה את השורה של "טיפים" בהערכת הוצאות הוא מתעצבן "מה, למה??". בינתיים לא הורדתי את זה, אני מעדיפה שזה יהיה שם ושלא יהיו לנו הפתעות. חוץ מזה שאם הברמנים יעשו שמח אז אני כן ארצה לצ'פר אותם. אבל אני די לא מוכנה לצ'פר כי ככה נהוג, אני רוצה לצ'פר אם אני ארגיש שעשו בשבילי מעבר למה שנדרש, כי זה הרעיון בטיפ, לא? אני הייתי פעם (לפני 10 שנים) מלצרית בגן אירועים, לא היו מעבירים לנו טיפים של הזוגות, אבל הבעיה אז הייתה שגם לא ממש היינו מקבלים טיפים מהשולחנות. אבל היום זה נראה לי נדיר שהחבר'ה בשולחנות לא נותנים טיפ למלצר ובשבילנו לתת טיפ זה עוד הוצאה שהיא מאוד מיותרת.. חוץ מזה שזה לא היה משהו שהיה נהוג כשאני הייתי מלצרית, למה אני צריכה עכשיו לשריין לי כמה אלפי שקלים לטיפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני לא אומרת שבגלל שאני לא קיבלתי אז עכשיו המלצרים לא צריכים לקבל.. פשוט אני לא רואה שום סיבה לזה שזה ישתנה וכבר לא יהיה החלטה של הזוג. פשוט מעצבן אותי כל ה"נהוג" בתחום הזה. אני לא יודעת אם אנחנו נצא קמצנים, אבל וואלה.. בחרנו במקום זול, אפשר להגיד שהתפשרנו כי זה לא בדיוק הטעם שלנו (נו, יותר לא בדיוק הטעם שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) כדי לחסוך בהוצאות (לא על חשבון האורחים, אני מאמינה שהמקום דווקא יהיה לטעמם) אז לכל אחד לתת טיפ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני לא יודעת, אני ממש לא בטוחה שאתן טיפים ואם כן אז הם לא יהיו גבוהים. מבחינתי המלצרים לא צריכים לבנות על זה שאני אחליט לצ'פר אותם באופן אוטומטי. אני אקנה שמלה ב-EBAY אבל אשלם טיפים למלצרים.. זה לא מסתדר לי בראש כמשהו הגיוני. עם כל הכבוד למלצרים, אני חוסכת על עצמי ביום שלי ואז אני אזרוק את הכסף על טיפים? ועוד בנוגע לטיפים, וגם למה ההודעה שלך העירה אותי משנתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הייתה לנו השבוע פגישה עם DJ, סגרנו איתו. בנוגע למחיר סיכמנו מחיר מסויים והוא זרק, אם תהיו ממש מרוצים ותרצו לצ'פר בעוד 200 ש"ח זה לשיקול דעתכם.. וזה ממש מציק לי עכשיו! כאילו, מה? אם אני לא אתן לו את ה-200 ש"ח אז הוא יחשוב שלא היינו מרוצים? אנחנו משלמים לו נכון לעכשיו 1300 ש"ח יותר מהתכנון בגלל שאנחנו סומכים עליו שיעשה לנו שמח אחרי שהתרשמנו ממנו מאוד לטובה בחתונה שהיינו בה (פשוט לפני החתונה היו לנו על הכוונת כמה דיג'ייז זולים). הוא לא DJ יקרן וגם עם ה-200 ש"ח זה עדיין לא יהיה יקר, אבל זה עדיין מעל התקציב שהיה לנו בהתחלה.. אז להוסיף על זה עוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מעצבן! כשחבר שלי דיבר איתו לפני הפגישה אז הוא אמר שאנחנו מוכנים לשלם בין X ל-Y (פער של 500 ש"ח) אז הוא סגר איתנו על חוזה שהוא 200 ש"ח פחות מהתחום העליון שחבר שלי אמר, אבל כיוון אותנו לתת לו אותם בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בכל מקרה, זה ילמד אותנו להבא לנקוב בסכום מאוד ספציפי ולא בין לבין. במיוחד שהתחום התחתון היה הסכום שבאמת היינו מוכנים לשלם. אני רוצה להבהיר שה-DJ ממש חמוד, הוא מעולה, מוכשר ואני ממש מרוצה מהבחירה.. אבל זה עיצבן אותי קצת. חפרתי, מצטערת. זה ה-DJ שבת שלום


----------



## 1Shir (25/2/12)

עד שקראתי את השורה האחרונה שלך, התעצבנתי רצח. 
לא הבנתי איך אתם לא מעיפים בנאדם שאמר לכם משפט כמו שאמר לכם ה-DJ. אבל וזה אבל גדול ברגע שלמעשה הצעתם לו מיוזמתכם סכום מסוים, אין שום סיבה בעולם שהוא יבקש פחות... נראה לך הגיוני שאני כמוכרת אקבל הצעה ואוריד אותה מיוזמתי? לדעתי הדיג'יי דווקא ניסה להיות נחמד (כנראה לא הצליח לו) ולתת לכם פירצה להוריד מהמחיר שאתם עצמכם נתתם במידה ולא תהיו מרוצים, כדי שתגיעו בהרגשה יותר טובה לחתונה שהוא אמין ואפשר לסמוך עליו. אם הוא יעשה לכם פשלות, תורידו לו את ה-200 ש"ח. אם הוא לא יעשה שום דבר לא בסדר, תשלמו לו את הסכום העליון. כפי שאת עצמך אמרת: אל תנקבי בסכום שאת לא רוצה לשלם. ברגע שזרקת מחיר, לא הגיוני לחזור בך. אף אחד לא יקבל את זה.


----------



## moshavnikit (25/2/12)

בהסכם הסכום הוא ללא ה200 
אם היינו חותמים על הסכום הגבוה לא הייתה לי בעיה עם זה כי כמו שאמרת.. אנחנו נקבנו בסכום. אבל ללכת לקראתי בכאילו?! אני לא אוהבת את זה. הוא ממש לא דיג״י גרידי, אם הוא היה כזה הוא היה כותב בהסכם סכום אחר. פשוט הפריע לי הצעד לקראתנו ורגע אחרי צעד אחורה.


----------



## 1Shir (25/2/12)

אני מסתכלת על זה בעין אובייקטיבית מבחוץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שמה שאני אומרת דווקא אמור להרגיע אותך לגביו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אלמלא היית אומרת שזה סכום שנקבת בו, לדעתי זו אמירה דוחה. כמו שאני רואה את זה, מהפרטים שנתת, לדעתי הוא פשוט ניסה לצאת בסדר ולא הצליח לו... תכל'ס, היית מעדיפה שהוא מראש ינקוב ב-200 ש"ח יותר? הוא תיכנן את זה ככה כדי לצאת יותר נחמד לדעתו, ולא הצליח לו... עדיף לך ככה. אם לא תהיי מרוצה, לפחות חסכת 200 ש"ח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (שאולי ילכו לטיפים לנותני שירות אחרים שיבריקו בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (25/2/12)

די ג'יי מעצבן 
וגם חצוף. אני אישית על כזה דבר הייתי אומרת "ואם לא נהיה מרוצים אז נשלם לך 200 ש"ח פחות?". אל תעזי להביא לו את ה200ש"ח וזה ממש לא ברמת  הכסף זה ברמת העיקרון. גם הבחור של המגנטים סגר איתי על מחיר, ואחרי זה התקשרתי לסגור פרטים אחרונים והוא העלה ב50 ש"ח ואמרתי לו שאין מצב ואם זה ככה אז נפרד כידידים (עיקרון). ואז הוא הסכים למחיר המקורי ואמר שאני בטח אהיה כל כך מרוצה שאני אוסיף 50 ש"ח. אמרתי לו שידאג שאני מרוצה כי זאת העבודה שלו וטיפים זה אך ורק באחריותי.


----------



## המרחפת (25/2/12)

אנחנו הבהרנו מראש שאין טיפים 
כל בעל קייטרינג שהלכנו אליו הבהרנו מראש שאין את השטות של טיפים ושאנחנו מצפים לתשלום הגון למלצרים מלכתחילה ולא בדיעבד. ברוב הפעמים גם שאלנו במפורש מה השכר של המלצרים ליום הזה.


----------



## Natalila (24/2/12)

אם בטיפים עסקינן 
כמה נהוג לתת לכל מלצר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכמה למנהל אירוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמה לברמנים


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/12)

אני חושבת לתת.... 
50 למלצר/ברמן 200-300 למנהל אירוע (תלוי כמה אהיה מרוצה).


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

רק אנחנו ממש נגד הסיפור הזה?! 
טיפים?! סליחה אבל למה מי מת?! ושאני אצא קמצנית, אבל אם החתונה שלי עולה 80,000 וזה אחרי שאנחנו מתחתנים בצורה הכי חסכנית שיכולנו בלי להתפשר על דברים חשובים כמו אוכל וצילום - שאני עוד אוסיף על זה טיפים?! מלצרים אמורים לקבל משכורת הוגנת מבעל האולם, לא ממני. מעבר לעובדה שאני שהייתי במעל ל 100 חתונות בחיי מעולם לא נכחתי בחתונה שבה השולחנות לא אספו טיפים למלצרים! טיפ לצלם? לדיג'יי? וואט דה פאק?! לא מספיק אלפי השקלים שאנחנו משלמים להם? פשוט הזוי לחלוטין בעייני. מצטערת. לי אין כסף מיותר והחתונה היא רק תחילת החיים המשותפים, אז להיכנס לחובות בשביל טיפים לאנשים שכבר קיבלו ממני כסף? i don't think so.


----------



## darje (25/2/12)

את הכי צודקת בעולם, אבל... 
מה שהזוי זה שמראש בכל הצעות המחיר שמראים לך כתוב מראש "לא כולל טיפים".. כלומר, החישוב מראש של שכר למלצרים/ברמנים (ולא חשוב אם זה כלול במחיר המנה או לא) הוא מראש חישוב של לפני טיפים. גם אנחנו נתקענו באותה בעיה והתחלנו לברר כמה מקובל לתת.. לנו עוד אין תאריך וכשאנחנו מנסים לחשב עלויות אנחנו מוצאים את עצמינו רושמים בחישובים בכל פעם מחדש "טיפים"... זה כבר הפך להיות מובן מאליו... אז אתה חושב לעצמך איזה קמצן מגעיל אני אצא אם בחתונה שלי לא אתן טיפים בסוף...


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

אצלנו זה לא כתוב בשום מקום. 
וגם אם זה היה? מעניין לי את הסבתא רבא! שאני אצא קמצנית - וואטאבר. נשמע לי הזוי שעל חתונה שעולה כמעט מאה אלף שקל אני אוסיף עוד אלפי שקלים על טיפים. ממש לא. כמו שלא ידעתי שנותנים טיפ במספרה למי שחופף את הראש עד שקראתי על זה בפורומים. אני לא נותנת טיפ למי שחופף לי את הראש, אני משלמת כסף על התספורת ועל כל השירות. למה שאוסיף עוד??


----------



## darje (25/2/12)

לחלוטין אין וויכוח ואני לגמרי איתך... 
אצלנו זה ממש רשום.. לא כתוב שחובה עלינו לתת טיפים אבל במחיר רשום במפורש "לא כולל טיפים"... מה אני אגיד לך, זה הפך להיות חלק מהעניין. לגמרי לא הגיוני.


----------



## המרחפת (25/2/12)

כפי שכבר כתבתי, 
כל פעם הבהרנו מראש שאנחנו לא משלמים טיפים. מצפים שהקייטרינג ישלם שכר הוגן למלצרים שלו, ומי שהמשיך להתעקש מאיתנו שמע מאיתנו להתראות והסבר מנומק שזו הסיבה לסירוב.


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (25/2/12)

גם אצלנו לא כתוב בשום מקום


----------



## shilataaa (25/2/12)

מסכימה כל כך! 
אני מכורה לפורום אבל כמעט לא מגיבה פה והפעם הייתי חייבת  אני כל כך מזדהה איתך! האמת היא שעל כל עניין הטיפים קראתי פה בפורום ואף אחד לא הזכיר לנו שצריך עוד להוסיף טיפ באיזשהו שלב אז זה בכלל לא נכנס לנו לתקציב. אני ממש לא מבינה למה צריך לשלם טיפים אם אנחנו משלמים שכר מלצרים לא קטן במסגרת התשלום על גן האירועים. זה ממש מתסכל אותי כי כשהבנתי שזה נהגון הרגשתי שאנחנו מתקמצנים... רק שלא מדובר פה ב200 שקל אלא בכמה אלפי שקלים! ממש מתסכל...


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

גם אני שמעתי על זה רק פה. 
אני ממש לא מרגישה קמצנית. אני משלמת לאולם סכום כסף עצום שבין כה לדעתי הוא מופרך ביחס למה שאת משלמת במסעדה למשל שיש בה אוכל יותר איכותי ומיוחד, אני מוסיפה כסף על ציוד הגברה ותאורה שהם קנו לפני 5000 שנה וכיסו מזמן, אני משלמת על עיצוב גם אם זה רק שנדלרים, אז להוסיף על ההוצאה הזאת?! פשוט מוזר לי ולא הוגן.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (25/2/12)

גם אני הייתי נגד 
ולא תכננתי לתת. מסתבר שההורים שלי נתנו בסוף הערב למנהל האירוע. אני רק יכולה להגיד לך שהמלצרים, הברמנים ומנהל האירוע אצלי היו מצויינים החל מהרגע שאנחנו באנו למקום ועד שהלכנו הביתה. והאמת? הגיע להם. אז אני חושבת שצריך להכין מעטפה ובסוף הערב להחליט אם לתת או לא. אפשר גם לתת בהזדמנות אחרת לא חייבים באותו יום.


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

אבל מה זה "הגיע להם"?? הם מקבלים משכורת! 
והם אמורים לעשות טובה ומצויינת בלי קשר לטיפ כי הם מקבלים שכר עבור העבודה שהם עושים! גם בפייסבוק שלי מישהי אמרה שהצלם לא שלח לחברות שלה תמונות בזמן כי "הוא לא קיבל טיפ". מה העשרת אלפים שקל שהוא מקבל לא מספיקים?! פשוט הזוי. מחלת הטיפים בישראל לטעמי עוברת כל גבול. החובה הזאת של כולם לתת טיפ לאנשים שמקבלים שכר עבור העבודה שלהם היא פשוט אחד הדברים הכי משונים שיש. ניחא לתת טיפ למלצר במסעדה או לשליח של הפיצה שמדובר בכמה עשרות שקלים, אבל לתת טיפ לנותני השירות בחתונה שגם ככה עולה עשרות אלפי שקלים? למה מי מת? :/


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (25/2/12)

אין שום חובה וסביר להניח 
שלא הייתי נותנת טיפ אלמלא ההורים שלי נתנו. בדרך כלל אורחים נותנים טים למלצרים באירועים. אני יודעת שדודים שלי נותנים ואני יודעת שחברים שלי נותנים. יותר מזה אמר לי בעל מקום מאוד מאו יוקרתי ביפו כשדיברנו על חתונות והוצאות  והוא אמר בפירוש - לא צריך לתת טיפ אני משלם למלצרים שלי מספיק. אני גם לא אוהבת את התופעה הזו של טיפים גם במסעדות, האוכל במסעדה יקר מספיק ואני לא צריכה להשאיר טיפ. אני גרה במקום בו אין טיפים בכלל (גם לא לשליח שהביא לנו את המיטה הביתה והרכיב אותה). אני מסכימה איתך ב- 100% ולא חושבת שצריך לתת טיפ! במיוחד ששכר המלצרים נגזר במחיר שמשלמים למקום.


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

אבל מסתבר שיש חובה שלפעמים מעוגנת 
בחוזים ושספקים "מענישים" זוגות שלא משאירים טיפ. וזה ממש ממש חוצפה! אני מסכימה. אני משאירה טיפים במסעדות כי זאת כבר מוסכמה שאי אפשר להתווכח איתה אבל רק שהשירות  באמת טוב. כשהשירות גרוע אני לא משאירה שקל טיפ.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (25/2/12)

גם אני לא 
יש לי חברה שלא נעים לה והיא משאירה גם עם השירות היה זוועה. כאילו מישהו יזכור אותה אם היא תבוא שוב. פעם היה לנו קפה קבוע שהכרנו את הבעלים והמלצריות והיו מצ'פרים אותנו לא היה מצב שנשב שם בלי להשאיר טיפ אבל כל מקום אחר שיקפצו לי. ואגב כל ספק שמעגן זו בחוזה לא הייתי לוקחת. רק המחשבה על "המגיע לי" הזה מעצבנת. תתמחר את עצמך גבוה יותר בלי טיפ וזהו. סייג קל: בזמנו בדקתי מקום לחתונה שאמרו לי טלפונית ששכר המלצרים הוא נמוך כי הם מאפשרים ללקוח להשאיר טיפ אישי למלצר (הסטנדרט הוא בערך 250-300 ש"ח לשירות כולל מע"מ ושם זה היה בסביבות ה- 150 ש"ח) במצב כזה באמת לא היה אכפת לי להשאיר טיפ 50 ש"ח.


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (26/2/12)

אני איתך לגמרי.


----------



## blue skies (25/2/12)

תתפלאי כמה זה עדין קורה 
ששולחנות לא אוספים טיפ. רק השבוע  הייתי בחתונה וחוץ מהשולחן שאני ישבתי בו , רק עוד שולחן אחד אסף כסף ונתן למלצר שלו וזאת לא הפעם הראשונה שאני נתקלת במשהו כזה. את נותנת טיפ במסעדה למלצרית? בין אם זה מוצדק או לא, ובין אם את חושבת שזה נכון או לא נכון לעשות, זה משהו שנכנס כ'נורמה' אומנם מעוותת אבל כנורמה שחייבים לתת טיפ למלצר, שליח, ברמן וכו' אני אישית נגד זה גם במסעדות אבל מה לעשות נדירות הפעמים בהם אני לא אתן טיפ במיוחד שאני יודעת שהרבה מקומות לא פועלים על פי החוק ולא משלמים משכורת או משלמים משכורת מגוחכת למלצרים ובכללם גם אולמות אירועים. אני חלילה לא כותבת את זה מתוך מקום של 'נו נו נו את לא בסדר' אבל אני כן חושבת שזה משהו שכדי וצריך לתת (אבל לא חובה) - ושוב זאת דעתי בלבד. בניגוד לכמה בנות שכתבו פה שהן לא קיבלו טיפ לי ברוב האירועים שעבדתי בהם קיבלתי תמיד חלק מהטיפ הכללי (אם הוא ניתן מבעלי האירוע) או כתוספת למשכורת שהייתה ידועה לי מראש או כמזומן בסוף האירוע. אני לא אומרת שאת חייבת או צריכה לתת אבל אני חושבת שנראה לי נחמד לאסוף את כל המלצרים וברמנים (בלי המנהל או האחראי) ולתת לכל אחד טיפ, לא חייב 100 אפשר גם 50 כדי לתת להם הרגשה טובה , ואם השולחנות גם יתנו להם טיפ אז מה טוב... ואגב כשכתבתי בלי מנהל או אחראי זה פשוט כי אני לא חושבת שמגיע להם טיפ, אני בטוחה שהמשכורת שלהם הרבה יותר גבוהה משל מלצר ממוצע ומצד שני הוא לא צריך לסחוב שולחנות או כסאות או כלים כבדים או לגעת בצלחות וכלים מלוכלכים ועוד כהנה וכהנה דברים, גם הרבה פעמים אם הוא עוזר לזוג לסגור ספקים אחרים שאינם קשורים לאולם הוא מקבל בין 7-15 אחוז מאותו ספק, ככה שהוא ממש לא יוצא מסכן מכל הסיפור. כמובן שכל מה שנכתב פה הוא דעתי ומה אני חושבת שאני אעשה כשאני אתחתן.


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

סליחה אבל זאת לא בעיה שלי. 
גם אני עובדת במקום שמשלם לי מתחת לשכר מינימום שרק אם אני לא מגיעה לאחוז מסויים של מכירות אז משלימים לי למינימום. וגם העבודה שלי קשה ופיסית, אז אנשים משאירים לי טיפ?! ממש לא. בעיה שלי שהסכמתי לעבוד בתנאים כאלו ובעיה של מלצרים שעובדים בתנאים כאלו. 50 או 100 לכל מלצר, ברמן וכו' יכול להגיע לעוד 1000 ש"ח בקלות, ואז טיפ לצלם, לדיג'יי, ואיפה בכלל עוצרים?! חתונה עולה עשרות אלפי שקלים. אז להוסיף על זה? אני לא חושבת.


----------



## blue skies (25/2/12)

כל זה נכון ויפה אז למה את משאירה טיפ למלצרית 
במסעדה? גם היא בחרה לעבוד איפה שהיא עובדת... את מוציאה המון כסף על מסעדה ואוכל ושתיה אז למה את צריכה להוסיף גם על זה טיפ?


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

קודם כל - אני לא תמיד משאירה טיפ 
אני משאירה טיפ אך ורק אם השירות היה טוב באמת. ושנית את באמת משווה טיפ של נאמר 60 ש"ח במסעדה לטיפ ל 15-20 מלצרים + צלם + דיג'יי? ריילי?


----------



## blue skies (25/2/12)

כן אני משווה 
אני בהחלט לא חושבת שאת צריכה לתת טיפ לכל נותני השירות, לאף אחד בעצם, אבל אני חושבת שלמלצרים ולברמנים (לא לאחראיים) כן כדאי לתת טיפ אבל לתת אותו ישירות להם ולא דרך אחראי


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

אני לא חושבת שזה אותו הדבר. 
וכמו שמישהי אמרה כאן למעלה כנראה שגם אם את נותנת ישירות יש מצב שזה לא יגיע אליהם. ובכלל למה למלצרים כן ולדיג'יי לא, ולמאפרת לא? למעצב השיער לא? איפה עובר הגבול? מי מותח אותו? זה מאוד מאוד בעייתי.


----------



## יום וליל (25/2/12)

אני לא חושבת שצריך לתת לצלם או ל- D.J טיפ 
הם מקבלים שכר יפה מאוד, הלוואי עלי כזה סכום , אני אסתפק בכזה סכום לשבוע, לא לערב. אנחנו גם הבהרנו לצלם ולתקליטן שאין לבקש טיפים גם לא למרכיבים, מפרקים וכדומה. גם למאפרת לא נתתי טיפ, גם היא קיבלה שכר מכובד ביותר. מלצרים זו סוגיה שונה, כנ"ל גם המנקה של השירותים, אותם כן צ'יפרנו כי מבחינתנו הם הכי מנוצלים בכל הסיפור. אף אחד לא יגיד לך כלום אם לא תתני טיפ (כמובן אם את לא מחוייבת לזה בחוזה עם האולם) אנחנו גם נתנו טיפ למנהל אירועים, ואפילו מתנה קטנה למזכירה שהיתה כל כך מקסימה אבל זה היה רק מתוך רצון להגיד תודה. לצערנו, שכחנו שטיפ זו דרך יפהלהגיד תודה על שירות טוב, זה הפך פה למנהג מגונה.


----------



## מדומיינת (25/2/12)

מלצרים בקייטרינג קורעים את התחת ועובדים 
10-12 שעות. אל תשאירי טיפ לDJ, אבל בהחלט טיפ למלצרים. אלוהים, כמה ערסית וחסרת כבוד לבני אדם שקורעים את התחת ומרוויחים גרושים יכול להיות לך?


----------



## blue skies (25/2/12)

סליחה מה קשור??? 
ולמה לרדת לרמה ולצורה כזאת של דיבור??? אם היא לא רוצה לתת היא לא תתן בין אם אנחנו מסכימים איתה או לא זאת זכותה. עצוב שלתת טיפ נהיה משהו שחייבים לעשות (ולא רק בארץ אגב) אני לא מסכימה עם כל מי שלא נותן (תלוי למי ובאילו נסיבות) אבל מי שלא רוצה לתת טיפ לא חייב...


----------



## מדומיינת (25/2/12)

להגיד שזאת לא בעיה שלה שאנשים קורעים 
את התחת ומרוויחים גרושים זה גועל נפש. היא מוציאה על חתונה 100K ומתקמצנת על עוד אלפיים שקל למלצרים?


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

אני אתקמצן על מה שבא לי חתיכת #@@# 
על השמלה שלי לא הוצאתי 2000 ש"ח! אני לא מיליונרית ו 2000 ש"ח זה הרבה מאוד כסף בשבילי! וזה בעצם תשלום כפול כי אני כבר משלמת לאולם! גם אני קורעת את התחת ומקבלת מינימום, מה לעשות? זה העולם! בעיה שלי. זה לא אומר שכל מי שקונה בחנות שלי צריך להשאיר לי טיפ.


----------



## shilataaa (25/2/12)

100K זה גם ככה סכום מופרז שאנחנו מוציאים כי אין לנו הרבה ברירות ומנסים בדרך להוריד את העליות בכל דבר אפשרי אז עוד אלפיים שקל זה המון כסף!!!! להזכירך מדובר בחצי משכורת חודש למי שמרוויח מינימום! ולא כולנו עובדי הייטק או מקבלים מינון לחתונה מההורים. הצורת דיבור שלך ממש לא במקום.


----------



## blue skies (26/2/12)

זכותה לפעול ולעשות מה שהיא רוצה 
ולהחליט להוציא עוד אלפיים שקל על מה שהיא רוצה ומתאים לה ובין אם את מסכימה או לא עם ההחלטה שלה יש עדין דבר שנקרא דרך ארץ, וצורה של איך להגיב ולקבל דעות של אנשים ששונות משלך. אין חוק שאומר שכולם צריכים לחשוב ולהסכים על כל דבר גם אם כביכול זוהי נורמה


----------



## Zorikit (25/2/12)

ערסית וחסרת כבוד זאת כנראה את 
לפי הדיבור הדוחה שלך. אני איתך לא ממשיכה את הדיון.


----------



## blue skies (26/2/12)

לא שווה יחס... 
חבל שיש אנשים שלא מבינים שאפשר לנהל דיון ולא להסכים על דברים ועדין לשמור על תרבות דיבור וחברותיות... (קצת התחרבשה לי המילה סורי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## darje (25/2/12)

תוהה לעצמי לגבי השירות עצמו... 
האם אתן חושבות שברמן בחתונה שלמעשה לא נתתי לו טיפ בתחילת הערב (ובכך "קניתי" את היותו ברמן טוב יותר?...)- האם ייתן שירות פחות טוב? כלומר- האם המלצרים/ברמנים/מנהלי ארוע יגידו לעצמם- אלו קמצנים חבל על הזמן, לא שווה לתת את הנשמה בשביל האירוע שלהם? כי בתכלס, זה מה שהטיפ שלנו אמור "לקנות", לא? יושבים אצלי חברים שהתחתנו לפני שנתיים ומספרים כמה כסף הם פיזרו בתחילת האירוע לכל העולם ואחותו... וזה גרם לזה שהאירוע תיקתק, לא חייבו אותם על פתיחת עוד שולחנות, כולם היו אחלה וכו.... תגידו, אני באמת צריכה לדאוג שהארוע שלי יתקתק או לא יתקתק על פי גובה הטיפ???


----------



## tamarpi (26/2/12)

אנחנו לא פםיזרנו טיפים בתחילת האירוע 
והוא עדיין תיקתק, ולא חייבו אותנו על 3 מוזמנים אקסטרה שהגיעו, וזיכו אותנו על דברים בעיצוב שבגלל הרוח לא יכלו לשים. אני לא רוצה להיכנס למלחמה שהולכת פה למעלה אבל בעיניי (וככה גם הדגישו לנו בעלי המקום והקייטרינג, כולל מנהל האירוע מטעם המקום והקייטרינג...) טיפים- זה אם הרגשת שעשו בשבילך משהו מעל ומעבר. כל המלצרים מקבלים משכורת (כולל הפרשה לפנסיה--> לפחות באינדיגו..) על העבודה. אנחנו קיבלנו הנחייה ממנהל האירוע שאם מישהו עשה מעל ומעבר בשבילנו- אז אנחנו מוזמנים לתת טיפ. אבל זאת לא חובה, וזה לא שיפגמו לנו באירוע או יתעצלו אם לא נחלק. בכל מקרה ההוראה הייתה שאם נרצה לחלק טיפים זה יהיה בסוף האירוע השורה התחתונה- אם המקום מכבד את עצמו הוא יתקתק גם בלי טיפים...


----------



## siki18 (26/2/12)

זה לא אמור להיות קשור 
כשאנחנו שאלנו לגבי טיפים אמרו לו שכולם מרווחים מספיק ושאנחנו לא חייבים לתת טיפ ואנחנו יכולים לתת רק אם אנחנו ממש רוצים. וככה לדעתי זה צריך להתנהל. אני עוד לא יודעת אם ניתן אבל אני לפחות לא מרגישה שמחייבים אותי בניגוד לרצוני.


----------



## אתמול בלילה חלמתי (26/2/12)

בענין הטיפים 
אני הולכת כאן בדעתה של זוריקית (אע"פ שהייתי ממליצה לך פחות לתקוף. אפשר להעביר מסר באסרטיביות גם בלי להתלהם, אבל אני מניחה שזה ענין של גיל). אני לא רואה שום  צורך לחלק טיפים, אך בכ"ז הקצנו לכך סכום מוגדר מראש ונתנו. בחתונה שלנו - ראינו את האולם "כחול" שנמצא בכניסה לחיפה. באמת אולם מקסים. אבל בשניה שהם החליטו בשבילנו על סכום הטיפ, כמה מלצרים יקבלו טיפים, כמה מקבל הברמן וכמה מקבל התאורן - זה הרגיש בדיוק כמו שאנחנו משלמים להם משכורת. וזה הרגיש מחורבן (סליחה על הביטוי). או שתכללו את זה במחיר המנה או שלא תגידו את זה בכלל. אבל לבוא ולהגדיר לי שלכל מלצר "מקובל" לשים כך וכך.. ולתת סכומים מדוייקים ?? זה בעיני משכורת לכל דבר. באולם הזה נפסל על הסף. באולמי "הינומה" לא אמרו בכלל את המילה טיפ. לא הזכירו אפילו. רק כשאנחנו העלנו את זה הם אמרו בחוסר נעימות בולט שנשאיר כמה שבא לנו. אבל נתנו לנו להרגיש שממש ממש ממש אין צורך להשאיר. לדעתי כל נושא הטיפים בכלל לא צריך להיות מועלה ע"י החתן והכלה, אלא ע"י האולם. ואם זה מועלה, זה צריך להיות בפרופורציה (גג גג אלף שקל לכולם יחד), ולא להיות בתחילת החתונה אלא בסופה. דבר נוסף - אני ובעלי החלטנו שאנחנו בחתונה לא מתעסקים לא בכסף ולא בעצבים ולא בשירות. אנחנו מתרכזים בלהינות. את מעטפות הכסף והתשלומים השארנו לאחי והוא דאג להכל


----------

